
Chinese Tech Giant's Office Party Featured Humiliating Simulated Blowjobs - electic
http://gizmodo.com/chinese-tech-giants-office-party-featured-humiliating-s-1791209111
======
DamnYuppie
Wait, I missed the memo. When did blow jobs become demeaning???

